# Tractor of the Month- December



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We are now accepting submissions!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f271/belarus-bulldog-16032 Belarus 562, for the month of December. Bye


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

Great looking tractor, the cab looks "just right" on it. 

Ken


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BelarusBulldog said:


> http://www.tractorforum.com/f271/belarus-bulldog-16032 Belarus 562, for the month of December. Bye


Wow, that's tight.


----------



## mbotticelli (Nov 15, 2011)

dude, nice tractor ... got aheater in that thing?

tractor pull!


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

As being a new member I feel a bit funny about submitting my Kubota but I think this is a great idea and hope to see more submissions and great tractors here.

A bit about how this little "bota" came to reside in my garage. When I moved to central Wisconsin in 2002 I knew I would need something to handle the snow removal chores. The next door neighbor sold me a Case 224 with front blade and snowcaster blower. I used that tractor for 7 or so years and it was getting pretty tired and time to retire. It took me almost two years to find this tractor that was sized right, in decent shape and was in my budget. What is notable (at least to me) is the fact that I built and installed hand controls, as I use a wheelchair. Basically two levers, one for the clutch, and one for the HST pedal. When I purchased the tractor (898 hours) all I had for attachments was the mid mount 60 inch mower. I have since installed a 50 inch two stage Kubota snowblower on the front and a 72 inch backblade. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Again heck of nice setup Ken.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Again heck of nice setup Ken.


X2 there Ken, That tractor is in good shape and modded for you perfect! Bye


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Three more guys!


----------



## sheps1486 (Dec 5, 2011)

*New guy with a 1486*

http://www.tractorforum.com/f271/1486-19404/ 
Here are a few pics of our 1486...it aint too much to brag about...but we are proud of it!


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

I think its a very nice looking IH. Approximately what year?

Ken


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/texas-t-rex-14397/

1972 Super Suburban...










...aka 'Texas T-Rex' LSGTPA Youth Class pulling tractor...










Merry Chistmas TractorFourm !!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Some really neat looking artifacts in the background of the second photo!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f271/marvins-pride-19426/

A 1949 8-N that I rebuilt and refurbished for my Brother Marvin,story in registry


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Ken Ericsson I love the big red wheelchair

Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## sheps1486 (Dec 5, 2011)

kenerickson said:


> I think its a very nice looking IH. Approximately what year?
> 
> Ken


Ken....Thanks for the compliment! Its a 1978 Model!


----------



## mbotticelli (Nov 15, 2011)

Dude that's a sweet tractor (The Kubota)! What year is it? I like how the exhaust is setup... sweet deal


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

mbotticelli said:


> Dude that's a sweet tractor (The Kubota)! What year is it? I like how the exhaust is setup... sweet deal



My Kubota is a 97 model year, now with 950 hours. 

The exhaust can be turned up also and Kubota sold an extension stack for when it was turned up. I recently changed to a turned down chrome tip as this tip would blow soot onto the blower.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Poll is open guys!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I've pull the lever.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Tough choice, but I had to go with the 8-N. 1949 was a very good year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Voted....................edro:


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

DrBailey is the winner!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

BIG congrats to you DrBailey.


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats DrBailey! Great looking tractor.

Ken


----------

